# Anthony Bourdain: Eating a Tortoise?



## BigBiscuit (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone has seen the recent episode of "No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain" on the Travel Channel when he went to Columbia. He said he was eating "turtle" meat, and sucking on "turtle" eggs, and then they showed some yellow footed and red footed tortoises crawling around the cafe.

Just wondering if anyone had seen it. I am bummed if he was eating tortoise, but I admit that I have tried snapping turtle about 5 years ago. In my defense, I did not know at the time how great turtle and torts are.


Evan


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Evan, I did not see the episode but people all over the world eat turtle and tortoises that is one of the reasons they are dwindling. I like others have eaten turtle (sea) in my youth. I would not now. I know that in many third world countries selling turtles and tortoises and the eggs is their only income. Conservation efforts are in effect in a lot of areas and are helping in some areas. Education is the key. Here we eat other meats that in some parts of the world would be frowned upon. I do not condone eating turtle or tortoise nor do I condone eating dog or cat, but I can't condemn those that were raised eating them either.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw the episode on monday night and It was kind of sad.The tortoise i saw walking around looked like a redfoot tortoise.It is pretty common to eat torts as well as guienea pigs in south america.Although i dont think i could do it.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Well it is sad in our eyes (and for conservation), but in the defense of the people that do im sure it was a tradition in their culture to eat such. And I'm sure countries such as India dislike the fact we eat cows. From what I understand red foots and yellow foots are a very low risk in conservation status. So I understand that it may be a little upseting to some people, but there is no reason "native" people shouldnt be able to harvest in certain numbers and during specific times of the year. Now as far as harvesting eggs maybe if they came from a captive breed i could understand, but as far as taking them from the wild i can not agree with. That would also fall during breeding season and soon after, the part of the year that no female animal or her young should be harvested. Unless in the instance of overpopulation which is obviously not going on with any type of tortoise.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 25, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's input. I was just curious what everyone thought. I wasn't drawing any sort of broad, condemnation for people who eat native foods. I just saw Anthony eating it, and I thought of Smiley. I do agree with you Jorrow, I enjoy a good steak, and there are a lot of Indian, and Bangladeshi people where I live, so I understand what you mean.

What are the strangest things you guys have eaten. My wife and I had "Rocky Mountain Oysters" one time is Severence, Colorado at a place called Bruce's. They were a little "nutty" 


Evan


----------



## jorrow (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the strangest thing I've eatin is alligator, squid, goat, squirrel, or my grandpa cooked up a softshell when i was a kid..... All of those are pretty common I guess, But im sure some people havent eatin them.

I didnt know what a " Rocky Mt. Oyster " was so i yelled across the workplace to a co worker I was so embarassed lol Yea I found out they are a little Nutty LOL


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've eaten alligator, snake, whale, rocky mountain oysters, Sea turtle, ground hog, Snails, earthworms, I must admit I am rather adventurous with trying some new foods, but bugs are not my thing, however I did swallow a fly once (not intentional) and donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t really think it counts, and out of all the strange and weird suff I've tried that is the one that made me sick.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 25, 2009)

jorrow said:


> I think the strangest thing I've eatin is alligator, squid, goat, squirrel, or my grandpa cooked up a softshell when i was a kid..... All of those are pretty common I guess, But im sure some people havent eatin them.
> 
> I didnt know what a " Rocky Mt. Oyster " was so i yelled across the workplace to a co worker I was so embarassed lol Yea I found out they are a little Nutty LOL



I suppose I should finish reading the entire sentence until I jump to conclusions. I read your list of strange foods and then I see grandpa!? I was like, what the...

Evan


----------



## jorrow (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL.... yea he was a little tough jk lol


----------

